# labor and delivery consult code



## dlgordon (Jun 13, 2008)

If an ob patient is seen at the hospital in labor and delivery for abd pain but is not admitted, would you use an outpatient consult ie: 99241  code or observation code  ie: 99217? Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Does it qualify as a consult or is this her usual doctor?  Same day admit/discharge whether outpatient obs or inpatien is coded 99324 - 99326.


----------



## dlgordon (Jun 16, 2008)

seen by regular ob dr. thanks


----------

